# When buying a used Honda, any bad models?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've never owned a Honda snowblower or have worked on one. There are no dealers in this immediate vicinity. But I've always liked Honda cars, Honda engines, and Honda mowers. Because of this I would consider buying a Honda snowblower. However I know little about them other than what I've read on here, thus never have commented on a Honda post. I've worked on Honda mowers, rebuilt their carbs, but don't even know if the blowers have a similar carb as the mowers.

However I'd like to buy one but if I see a Honda snowblower come up on Craigslist, I don't even know if it's a model prone to problems. And if the price is right, it may be gone by the time I find it, post it on here, then wait for replies.

I know in my neighborhood to do sidewalks and driveways, I don't need a track blower so I'd be looking for a wheel blower. And here in Central NJ, we don't get a lot of snow. I have several large flathead 9 & 10hp blowers to do mine and several paying neighbors.

If I come across a nice reasonably priced Honda blower, what horsepower or the minimum 2 stage model should I be looking at? Are there models I should stay away from?

I'm use to big engines so I wouldn't mind an 8 or 11hp but from what I've read on here about Honda, I don't need something that big? And my using Tec 5hp, that seems too small? So 6hp? or 8hp?


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

I would stay away from the HSS928.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

find one your interested in then post on this forum, link to ad would help, and it usually doesnt take long to get an opinion on here


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say look for a HS724, HS828 or HS928. 
There isn't a 'bad' model per say, but you'll have to check its condition as if it was neglected it may have very costly repairs in need.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not that well versed on all models, but I can say a few things about what I have and what I've observed, especially on this forum.

8-9hp:

The HS828 is the first hydrostatic transmission Honda blower, started in 1991 and ended in 1998. It's the model I have and it's been a great machine (tracked though). In 2017 I noticed the first "obsolete" part (recoil starter) and as far as I can tell, there is no other way to get a complete one without buying a used one. Not sure if a later recoil will fit or not...something to look into. I've not had any problems besides sticking pawls, so hopefully no problem if you happen upon a good deal on a 1st-gen 828.

If I wanted an 8hp (GX240) hydrostatic that still has parts, I would look for a later version of the HS828 (K1B,or C, not K1A, or the 1st K0) as they have the auger transmission bracket and available recoil starter parts.

The most common model will be the HS928 (1998-2015) 9hp GX270. You can generally look up models built by year here: https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml and All Years Honda Snowblower Parts (boats.net) will help you with part availability and part numbers. There a few parts suppliers that will have better prices than boat.net, but not always.

Probably the most common problem will be the right transmission (dried out grease, compromised gasket seal, weak pin in the main drive shaft). 

Hydro transmissions can have seals that get pushed out leading to fluid contamination (black streaks in the reservoir).

The older non-hyrdrostatic HS80 8hp, GX240 (1986-1991) parts are getting harder to find, unless you can get a donor machine.

I'm sure others will chime in with other stuff to look out for.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not sure if there is a "Bad" model honda. the problem with the older non hydrostatic tranny models like the hs50-55-70 and 80 is parts availability. some parts , especially the transmission assembly parts are no longer available from Honda, boats.net , etc. you have to have donor machines just in case.

i love the hs50. it's built like a tank. also love the hs80 for the same reason. even though these machines are over 30 years old, there are still plenty of them around and you can get donor machines cheap.

the only bad Honda's i have seen is from owner neglect. usually left outside all year round. it amazes me that people will pay thousands for these machines and just don't take care of them.


----------

